# Imac G4 "Tournesol" : Des application native sont HS...



## groudon41 (22 Septembre 2012)

Salut.

Aujourdhui, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un ipod shuffle 2g, et donc pour éviter de devoir monopoliser le mac a mon père pour chaque transferts de musique, je décide donc de rallumer mon imac G4 sous 10.3 pour voir s'il est compatible.

1)Allumage,mac incompatible, il a besoin de minimum 10.3.9 pour fonctionner. 
Je lance donc "Mise a jour de logiciel" qui cherche des MaJ, et au final n'affiche 0 mise a jour (rien dans la case ou sont affiché les Mise a jour), avec les bouton grisé, mais rien de plus, pas de bulle d'erreur ou de bulle m'informant qu'il n'y a aucune mise a jour dispo.
J'essaye de la DL a la mains via "safari" ... HS, il refuse de fonctionner , il rebondi sur le dock une fois et rien de plus. 
Je DL donc la combo update de 10.3.9 sur internet via mon PC, la transferts via USB, fait ma MàJ.

2)Redémarrage, je suis bien sous 10.3.9,ce coup si "itune" incompatible, nécessite "itune 7.0.2" minimum. 
Je rouvre donc "Mise a jour de logiciel", mais même résultat, sauf que ce coup si, Mise a jour de logiciel a la politesse de m'afficher un message d'erreur : 





			
				Mise a jour de logiciels a dit:
			
		

> une erreur est survenue  lors de la recherche de mise à jour.


Vous me direz, au moins on sait qu'il y a un problème ce coup si .
Safari est toujour HS (même effet ...)

3) Mise a jour d'Itune en 7.6.2 (tant qu'à faire, autant chercher la dernière compatible avec 10.3.9, et il parais que c'est celle là...), tout fonctionne, mis a part le problème récurant du : 





			
				Itune a dit:
			
		

> L'Ipod *« ipod de Michel »* est synchronisé avec une autre bibliothèque Itune, Souhaitez-vous effacer cet Ipod et le synchroniser avec cette bibliothèque itune?


(vous noterez que je me suis emerdé a trouver les *«  »* :rateau, mais bon, j'ai les musique, donc c'est pas grave


Question 1 : Pourquoi ce funcking de safari et ce "Mise a jour de logiciel" a la noix ne fonctionne pas?
Question 2 : Comment faire pour que je puisse synchroniser mon ipod avec des musique en provenance d'itune de mon imac G4 ET de l'itune de l'imac core2duo du père?
Question 3 : Itune 7.6.2 est-elle la dernière version compatible d'itune pour mac os 10.3.9?

Merci d'avance^^


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (22 Septembre 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> 1)Allumage,mac incompatible, il a besoin de minimum 10.3.9 pour fonctionner.
> Je lance donc "Mise a jour de logiciel" qui cherche des MaJ, et au final n'affiche 0 mise a jour (rien dans la case ou sont affiché les Mise a jour), avec les bouton grisé, mais rien de plus, pas de bulle d'erreur ou de bulle m'informant qu'il n'y a aucune mise à jour dispo.
> J'essaye de la DL a la mains via "safari" ... HS, il refuse de fonctionner , il rebondi sur le dock une fois et rien de plus.
> Je DL donc la combo update de 10.3.9 sur internet via mon PC, la transferts via USB, fait ma MàJ.
> ...




- 1 - Combo Update et « Mise à jour de logiciels » :
J'ai eu un problème à peu près similaire en installant une combo update ( j'aurais du créer un compte root pour que tout soit bien installé, mais je ne l'avais pas fait ), j'ai réparé les autorisations :
Applications -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire de disque -> réparer les autorisations du disque 
et cela m'a réparé les autorisations que j'avais abîmées avec le Combo update.




- 2 - Safari
Cette version de Safari n'est plus à jour et marchera mal de toute façons. Ouvre un terminal ( Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal
et copie-colle ce qui suit  
	
	



```
curl -C - -O http://download.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/mozilla.org/camino/releases/all/Camino-2.1.2.dmg
```

Puis tape sur la touche « Entrée », cela téléchargera l'image-disque de la version 2.1.2 du navigateur Camino dans ta session utilisateur et n'auras qu'à double-cliquer pour qu'il s'installe.



Pour tout le reste, d'autres personnes pourraient répondre, mais tâche d'avoir l'air moins énervé, cela facilitera les réponses.


----------



## groudon41 (22 Septembre 2012)

pour les permission, je suis en cour de test.

Pour le navigateur, j'avais entendu parler d'une version de firefox modifié spécialement pour mac os 10.3/10.4...


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (22 Septembre 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> pour les permission, je suis en cour de test.
> 
> Pour le navigateur, j'avais entendu parler d'une version de firefox modifié spécialement pour mac os 10.3/10.4...



J'espère que les permissions corrigées vont remettre les choses d'aplomb chez toi comme pour moi.

*C'est vrai que tu est en 10.3, je l'avais oublié !* Laisse tomber ce que je t'ai écrit sur le navigateur Camino puisqu'il faut 10.4. Le navigateur TenFourFox est très bien, très rapide, à jour pour les fonctions du web actuelles, mais il ne commence qu'à partir de 10.4 !

Voir : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encore-un-nouveau-navigateur-pour-powerpc-1199908.html

Il ne te reste plus que Classilla :

Ouvre un terminal ( Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal
et copie-colle ce qui suit

```
curl -C - -O http://classilla.googlecode.com/files/Classilla9.3.0.sit
```

Puis tape sur la touche « Entrée », cela téléchargera l'image-disque de la version 9.3.0 du navigateur Classilla dans ta session utilisateur et n'auras qu'à double-cliquer pour qu'il s'installe.


----------



## groudon41 (23 Septembre 2012)

Oké, merci, je l'ai cherché pendant longtemps cette new's!
La réparation des autorisation n'a rien donné, toujour ce bug avec Maj de logiciel et safari.


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (23 Septembre 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Oké, merci, je l'ai cherché pendant longtemps cette new's!
> La réparation des autorisation n'a rien donné, toujour ce bug avec Maj de logiciel et safari.




* - 1 -* Mise à jour de logiciels, c'est Software Update.app dans /System/Library/Coreservices.

il faudrait que tu ouvres un terminal ( Applications -> Utilitaires ) et que tu tapes 
	
	



```
cd /System/Library/Coreservices
```
 puis sur la touche « Entrée » et puis tu taperas 
	
	



```
ls -ail
```

Dans la liste qui s'affichera à l'écran tu devrais voir une ligne de ce type avec Software Update ;

26433 *drwxr-xr-x*    3 *root  wheel*     102 Apr  8  2011 *Software Update.app*

Tu feras un copié-collé de cette ligne que tu mettras dans ton prochain message.





* - 2 -* As-tu exploité les informations que je t'ai données plus haut pour utiliser Classilla ?

*Parce que le Safari de 10.3 est complètement périmé, plante plus souvent qu'à son tour et est dangereux vis à vis des objets informatiques malveillants ( virus etc  ).*

Si tu tiens absolument à utiliser Safari, il te faut installer 10.4


----------



## groudon41 (23 Septembre 2012)

1)357099 drwxr -xr -x      3 *root  wheel*     102 4 Apr  2005 *Software Update.app*

2) j'installerais classilia, et je passerais sous 10.4 quand je retrouverais le CD xD!

Edit : je vais de ce pas tester les MàJ en mode root...


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2012)

Y'a un Camino qui fonctionne bien avec OsX.3.9 : http://caminobrowser.org/download/#os10.3.9


----------

